# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRTOKEY HOT Huawei flasher frp com1.0 New update&#60;support 9.0 unlock frp&#62;

## mohamed73

*DOWNLOAD* form google driver:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   _Let's Make Money Again in 2019_

----------


## mohamed73

_1.support all the huawei fastboot or factory mode swith to flash mode
<ex;if mobile dead,you can let mobile to flash mode and use mrt flash it>   
2.you can flash update.app by download mode or fastboot mode
tip:if you select port to fastboot;then it will flash in fastboot  
tip;if you select port to Auto;then it flash in download mode  
3;support huawei full dead make alive(huawei com 1.0) download
support huawei 650 655 950 960 970...
need tp to gnd (like qualcomm to edl 9008 port)   
4;Super News!!!!with this you can unlock huawei 8.0 8.1 8.2 9.0 9.1 android system FRP Lock    DOWNLOAD form google driver:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## laiis96

chokraan jazilan sadi9i 5ouya merci

----------


## asheqelood

ahlaa alek ya bashaa

----------

